# FOTD with Sinnamon & False eyelashes #7...



## PrettyKitty (Dec 5, 2005)

The first message was removed so here is the pic again! (Someone asked to update my old FOTDs because some pics were removed)


----------



## Isis (Dec 6, 2005)

oh WOW I love it!


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Dec 6, 2005)

so pretty, so what are you wearing?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jess-ee-ka* 
_so pretty, so what are you wearing?_

 
If only I could remember... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know for sure that it's:

Casino bronzing powder (Nars)

Fierce Auburn palette (Stila)
Black Tied as a liner
#7 false lashes

Sinnamon LustreGlass


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 6, 2005)

that gloss is real pretty, i love that look on you =)


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Dec 6, 2005)

Man, I want that shimmery highlighting color on the inner corners of your eyes! MAC Nylon just doesn't shimmer like that! Just as gorgeous the 2nd time around


----------



## KJam (Dec 7, 2005)

Beautiful - love what you used on the inner corners


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Dec 7, 2005)

Pretty Kitty how do you find Casino Bronzer? I've never used Bronzer before and i am thinking of getting a Nars or Mac one.


----------



## rcastel10 (Dec 7, 2005)

I love this look. You are so beautiful. Oh, and you don't have to give an explanation on to why you're reposting your looks. I'm sure nobody minds.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think we all love your looks


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 7, 2005)

lovely look!  I might have to get some falsies!


----------



## mpicky (Dec 7, 2005)

It looks really pretty.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks lovely.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 7, 2005)

really very pretty. You're eyes look so much brighter!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Pretty Kitty how do you find Casino Bronzer? I've never used Bronzer before and i am thinking of getting a Nars or Mac one._

 
My fav is Laguna (I have both Nars bronzers), because Casino is a touch orangey when I'm not tan! 

I would buy Casino if your skin never go lighter than C35.


----------



## Starbright211 (Dec 7, 2005)

I love, love, love Sinnamon lustreglass, I am already on my 3rd one...  by the way, you look beautiful as always!!!


----------



## user4 (Dec 7, 2005)

wow... u look gorgeous!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rcastel10* 
_I love this look. You are so beautiful. Oh, and you don't have to give an explanation on to why you're reposting your looks. I'm sure nobody minds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think we all love your looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Some girls are very sweet here, and you're one of them, for sure.


----------



## xiahe (Dec 8, 2005)

very pretty!  and i love what you used on the inner corners.  ♥♥♥


----------



## kimmy (Dec 8, 2005)

love the look!! you look so cute in lashes :] i wish i could pull off lashes haha they make me look like a drag queen :O


----------



## tricky (Dec 8, 2005)

bootiful! what did you use for the highlight on the inner corners?


----------



## jeweleye11 (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow Sinnamon looks really great on you! Do you have pigmented lips, or is that just the way it looks, cuz it's gorgeous!


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm so glad you're posting these pics again!! I always get so inspired by them!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Dec 8, 2005)

gorgeous!

and how come things keep getting removed?


----------



## breathless (Dec 9, 2005)

this is incredibly adorable!


----------



## Lollie (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh, that's so pretty! And your hair is so nice and shiny!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Dec 10, 2005)

woooot! thats amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## juxt (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow, you're so pretty.. I love the shimmery part in your inner eyes.


----------



## doc (Dec 10, 2005)

Just beautiful ! PLZ tell what u used on inner corner of ur eyes for highlighting


----------



## widerlet (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm so jealous! Your so gorgeous.


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 10, 2005)

you're pretty


----------

